# my first wild death adder



## bundy_zigg (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all - I went out for a night hunt and found these 2, I was so excited to find the adder as it is my first wild one(this is about the 4th time I have actually gone out looking for herps and now I'm addicted).
I'm not sure what the second snake was but I'm sure someone here will help me with that.
Hope you like them
Nat











































http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo226/bundy_zigg/broadwater084.jpg


----------



## hodges (Oct 29, 2008)

Blah. Great find.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 29, 2008)

brillaint pictures, you are so lucky to see a death adder, I would love to find one of them  not sure what the second snake is, but it looks pretty cool, doesnt look like a moon snake as it does not have the orange marking on its nape


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 29, 2008)

its a common death adder right?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 29, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> its a common death adder right?


 
northern death adder more likely


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice finds, the unknown looks like a Keelback to me.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 29, 2008)

Australis, I was going to say that but nobody would have believed me...


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm. The unknown snake looks like a colurbrid anything more specific i cant supply you with


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 29, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Australis, I was going to say that but nobody would have believed me...


 
lol for all we know it could be a taipan like in the other thread:lol:


----------



## Australis (Oct 29, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Australis, I was going to say that but nobody would have believed me...



Your Keelback ID credibility has been shot Jonno..haha


----------



## jase75 (Oct 29, 2008)

A common Death Adder and a Keelback.


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 30, 2008)

Australis said:


> Nice finds, the unknown looks like a Keelback to me.



As long as we don't get the keelback and the rough scaled snake mixed up.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome find,still waiting 2 see my first..


----------



## Rache (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome spider, looks nice a juicey


----------



## iceman (Oct 30, 2008)

great pic's bundy_zigg, where abouts did you go herpin' that night?


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice finds mate. I love the pic of the Death Adder. The Keelback is cool too. As for the spider, I believe it is a huntsman.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Australis, I was going to say that but nobody would have believed me...


Timmo will tell you its a keelback for sure......Mate


----------

